# Welcher QLED 3 zur Auswahl



## Metbier (13. Juli 2020)

Ich hab mir 3 QLEDs ausgesucht, den TCL 65C815 den  Hisense 55U8QF und den LG 55NANO867NA.Ich kann mich aber nicht wirklich entscheiden!Der Hisense soll wohl ein Super HDR TV sein und der TCL hat sehr viele Multimedia Funktionen, der LG soll hat gute Spiel performance, ausserdem HDMI 2.1.Mir persönlich ist das Bild am wichtigsten, ob wohl ich ein Gesamtpaket auch gut finde, da denke ich an den TCL, von dem hätte ich auch die 55er Version lieber genommen, der hat aber keine 100Hz.Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen TVs?

Nachtrag... Vom HISENSE hab ich hier ein Test gefunden.... 

Hisense H65U8QF im Test - PC Magazin


----------



## Seth Luisi (13. Juli 2020)

Also erstmal würde ich nie im Leben  Edge Lit TVs kaufen. Also sind schonmal der LG und der TCL aussen vor.
In der heutigen Zeit auch immer Natives 100/120HZ Panel.

Der Hisense ist ein guter TV hat aber leider weder HDMI 2.1 noch VRR.

Beste Bildqualität hat der Hisense noch dazu hast du 132 Dimmingzonen mit Full Array Local Dimming.

Wenn du also ohne Gaming Features klarkommst würde ich den Hisense nehmen.

Klingt zwar bescheuert aber in der Preisklasse gibt's eigentlich nichts gutes wo du alle Features bekommst.

Vielleicht noch der Sony XH90.

Oder die LG Nano 90 Serie wenn du mit dem schlechten schwarz leben kannst.


----------



## Metbier (13. Juli 2020)

Dankeschön Seth Luisi für dein Rat!

Mir kommt auch kein TV ins Haus ohne mindestens echte 100 Hz. Edge Lit hatte ich jetzt gar nicht auf dem Plan dass das irgend wie negativ sein könnte.
Der Hisense ist bei mir die Nr. 1, spielen tue ich eigentlich nur am MSI Monitor nicht am TV. DAS Bild ist mir sehr wichtig! Gegen Multimedia hab ich auch nichts aus zu setzen. Ich hoffe der TV hat die Disnay App drauf, ich glaub nicht dass das Vidaa Betriebssystem wie Android ist, das man sich im Play Store alle möglichen Apps runter laden kann. Das finde ich schon klasse. Auch die Sache mit der sprachsteuerung finde ich beim TCL gut. 
Das mit der Disnay App könnte ich verkraften wenn Sky Q irgend wann die App drauf bekommt.


----------



## Metbier (15. Juli 2020)

Der OLED von LG scheint ganz gut zu sein oder ? LG OLED55B9SLA


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. Juli 2020)

Metbier schrieb:


> Der OLED von LG scheint ganz gut zu sein oder ? LG OLED55B9SLA



Jap. Ist besser als alles andere in dem Preisbereich. Allerdings wäre es in bestimmten Anwendungsfällen besser auf den 55C97LA (4x HDMI 2.1) zu sparen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juli 2020)

Ich kann dir diesen TV sehr empfehlen...ich habe den LG65SM90107LA und bin begeistert. Hat auch die Fald Technik. 4x HDMI 2.1, Dolby-Vision und Dolby Atmos usw usw....der schwarzwert ist echt gut....zwar nicht so wie ein Oled aber wirklich gut....ich habe noch nichts negatives gefunden am TV...

LG SM9010 ab €'*'849,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland




Der große Bruder

Der beste 75" LED TV? - 2019 LG NanoCell 4K TV (75SM9000) Review (Deutsch) | SwagTab - YouTube

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metbier (28. Juli 2020)

Ja der LG SM9010 ist echt gut!

Ich konnte es nicht lassen und hab mir die 65" Variante vom Hisense gekauft 65U8QF.
Morgen ist der hier. HDMI 2.1 brauch ich nicht, bin PC Spieler. 
Ich hoffe ich hab die richtige Entscheidung getroffen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Juli 2020)

Berichte bitte wenn der TV angekommen ist [emoji4][emoji3577]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metbier (28. Juli 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Berichte bitte wenn der TV angekommen ist [emoji4][emoji3577]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk



Na klar!
Das mach ich.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Juli 2020)

Metbier schrieb:


> Na klar!
> Das mach ich.


Top [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metbier (29. Juli 2020)

Ist angekommen! 
Nur leider wird das heute nichts mit aufstellen weil ich in der Stube am streichen bin. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Juli 2020)

Metbier schrieb:


> Ist angekommen!
> Nur leider wird das heute nichts mit aufstellen weil ich in der Stube am streichen bin.
> 
> 
> ...


Fertig mit streichen [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metbier (6. August 2020)

Ja na klar!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub nicht das die Bilder hier so gut rüber kommen. 
Die Bildqualität in 4K ist auf jeden Fall der Hammer, und mit HDR noch mal wieder was ganz anderes WOW 

Wenn ich hier Abends sitze und dann die Bildqualität auf Dynamisch stelle... heftig wie hell dann das Bild und wie kräftig dann die Farben sind.
Was mir nicht so gut gefällt ist die Tatsache das mein alter TV der  Sony 50w805b ein besseres SD Bild hat wie der neue TV.
Der Hisense hat sehr viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, das Optimale Bild für mich hab ich noch nicht gefunden.
Vorgestern hat jetzt spontan mein Blu Ray Player den Betrieb eingestellt, musste mir dann jetzt gleich nen 4K Player kaufen, nützt ja nichts. Und natürlich mit HDR und Dolby Vision.


----------



## Metbier (12. August 2020)

Ich hab mich bei Hisense gemeldet weil ich einfach keine 100/120Hz bekomme. Ich hab alles probiert von jeder Quelle, aber ich bekomme nur 50/60Hz !
Da hab ich Hisense gefragt warum das so ist und woran es liegt, und ob es in Zukunft mehr Apps gibt.
da schrieb man mir das...

 Hallo Herr Metbier,


 danke für Ihre Mitteilung.

 Eine Bildwiederholrate von 120Hz kann theroetisch nur durch eine intern laufende App erreicht werden, da die Anschlüsse bei dem Gerät maximal 60Hz unterstützen.  

 Generell wird für höhere Bildwiederholraten ein DP- oder DVI-D Port benötigt.  

 Da die meisten gestreamten Inhalte aktuell auf 50Hz und 60Hz angeboten werden und High-FPS-Gaming auf einem TV auf Grund der Latenz nicht wirklich praktikabel ist (der Fokus liegt beim Konsumieren von Filmen bzw Konsolen), wurde hier auf kostenintensivere Anschlüsse verzichtet.

 Bezüglich des Browsers kann ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass dieser nich wirklich zur Wiedergabe von gestreamten Inhalten geeignet ist. Dies liegt zum Großteil an Lizenzvereinbarungen mit den verschiedenen Anbeietern von gestrematen Inhalten. Disney+ z.B. wird als App ab dem 1. Quartal 2021 verfügbar sein.  

 Wie Sie an dem Beispiel Disney+ sehen können, kommen selbstverständlich immer neue Apps hinzu.  

Vielen Dank !

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Tag
wünscht Ihnen...

Ich frag mich warum die in ihrem Angebot mit 120Hz werben wenn man beim Fernsehen oder Blue Ray gucken nichts da von hat
Was nutzt mir ein 120Hz Panel wenn ich es nicht nutzen kann ?!
Man kommt sich veräppelt vor. 100/120Hz war für mich ein wichtiger Punkt für mein neuen TV

Evgasüchtiger@  wie ist das bei dem LG von dem du mir erzählt hast, hat der permanent 100 oder 120Hz oder auch so wie der Hisense ? Weist du das zufällig ?!

Au man ist das Blöd

Mein Vater hat noch ein alten LED oder LCD von Panasonic, bei dem kann man sich das aussuchen ob man mit 50 oder 100Hz TV gucken will, ganz einfach!
Also die Regel wie beim Hisense scheint das wohl nicht zu sein.
Find das schon frech von Hisense, den so zu werben mit 120Hz. Gutgläubige wie ich kaufen den TV dann und denken sie schauen Augenschonend mit 120Hz TV. Mir ist das auch nur in den Einstellungen aufgefallen weil ich neugirig geworden bin.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (12. August 2020)

Nunja...Dein Hisense kostet bei Mediamarkt 1100€...Das ist sehr günstig, wenn man bedenkt, dass nahezu alle Oled TVs ein paar Hundert € mehr kosten, wenn man die Deutsche Version kauft. Vermutlich sind die Angaben nur interpoliert. Mein LG C9 hat z.b. als 55 Zoll Version im Angebot 1500€ gekostet und kann auf allen 4 Hdmi Ports ein 4k 120hz 48Gbit/s Signal ausgeben. Das können nur sehr wenige Fernseher. Normales Fernsehen läuft dagegen nur mit 1080i@50hz oder schlechter. Der Browser ist bei allen TVs die ich bis jetzt hatte unbrauchbar, da veraltet und zu langsam. Am besten man hängt einen aktuellen Rechner dran.


Allerdings haben der LG B9 und der LG C9 ein echtes 120hz Display, ob der Hisense das hat....

Und high fps Ganing geht auch am TV. Man braucht dafür aber ein sehr gutes Panel mit schnellen Reaktionszeiten und hochwertigen HDMI Ports. Wenn die ersten HDMI 2.1 Karten kommen, werden wahrscheinlich der LG CX und der LG C9 das beste Erlebnis bieten.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. August 2020)

Mein LG besitzt auch 4x HDMI 2.1 und theoretisch 4k und 120,MHz möglich.....mein Panel kann aber nur max 100hz...was natürlich auch reicht [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------

